# 2009 Jetta SE Aux Function Not Working



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

So picked up a certified pre-owned 2009 Jetta SE this past weekend for the wife.

She loves the car and found that there's a ipod connector in the glovebox and also a aux input in the center armrest. Since we are both android users, I took out the owners manual and read that after the aux cable is plugged in, hold the "CD" button and it will switch over to "aux".

Press it and held it and nothing happens when the aux cable is plugged in (both ends, phone and in aux port). It just keep saying "no cd" and switch back to radio.

Wondering if there's something wrong with the cable since the manual said it would recognize it once the aux cable was connected or if it's a step we are missing or if there's something wrong?

If something is wrong, will VW fix it with no money out of pocket?

Thanks.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

bump. Need help.


----------



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

*No Aux Input*

Hello,
I had the same thing when I took delivery on my 2009 GLI. The head unit is bad.
When you have the AUX port in your center console, your radio's "CD" button should
toggle between the actual CD function and then when press a second time,it should
display "AUX IN". When that appears, then it will play anything inputing into your 
Premium 7 radio. You will need to get the Premium 7 replaced or fixed. Since, I had
just bought my 2009 as a certified VW, I had my swapped out with a VW refurbished 
unit.


----------

